# Dog Boots



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm looking at buying some dog boots for one of my GSP's. I have never used them before and never really felt like I needed them until now. I took my boys on the youth chukar hunt and one of my dogs tore her pads up really bad. She has had some cracks and small sores before from hunting chukars but nothing that slowed her down at all. This time she barely walked for a week. Anyway, I was hoping to get advice from you guys that have tried them in the past. What kind is best? How long do they last? Is there something that you use to toughen the pads so bots are not needed? Any help you can give me would be great.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Lava rock in your kennel. At least that is what TAK recommends.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

+1 on a gravel kennel.

I used these boots on my dogs last year in AZ. Didn't really need them but I think it helped my dogs hunt harder for the 8 days I was down there. They're cheap and easy to use.

http://www.dogbooties.com/


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

some dogs wont keep the boots on...if thats the case duct tape works great...just be careful cutting it off..


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Rubber innertubes.
I think the size that would go in a motorcycle tire, about 2-2.5" diameter or so, (measure her foot for approx dia.) cut into say 6 inch lengths(measure against foot/leg to get length), fold over the bottom and tape it to form toe, pull over dogs foot, maybe some talcum powder to make it easier, and then use that vet tape to secure it to the leg. Last practically forever and you already have a WHOLE innertube for replacements if she throws a boot or wears one out.
One time investment in a tube, might even get a used one free from a shop, doesn't exactly matter if it holds air or not. :wink: 

I may have this issue later this year. My current Kennel is rough finished concrete, that keeps my dogs feet tough, but I am aparently moving into an apartment with NO outside ability to kennel dogs, so they are going to become inside dogs whether I like it or not. This is NOT condusive(sp) to tough feet. :evil:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Loke said:


> Lava rock in your kennel. At least that is what TAK recommends.


Did I?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

At least I thought you did, a couple of years ago on some other forum. maybe....


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Loke said:


> At least I thought you did, a couple of years ago on some other forum. maybe....


I might have said road base or gravel... But I don't anymore that is a pain to clean up! 
I am into the cement thingy now! I like the easy clean up! True not all that great for the pads but that gives me another reason to go run dogs... Hunny i am toughin' the dogs pads up!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Rubber innertubes.


I have an indoor dog that is spoiled and her pads are always a problem.

This works great for me. It takes a time or two for the dog to get used to them so don't expect to put them on and hunt, get the dog used to them first. I leave them haning over the paws about an inch and use electrical tape to secure them


----------



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

Soft paws for indoor or outdoor dogs mean....your dog needs more exercise during the off season.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Paws that are actually soft can be defined that way, but I have seen dogs that run on concrete runs and asphalt training areas, that get cut to shreds when exposed to some of the terrain that chukar habitually hang out in, not to mention desert quail and such.

My dogs live on concrete year round to keep a basic toughness built in, but if we run them in chukar country they almost always end up at least slightly wounded, so we have to keep an eye on them.
I have had them get cut on trips that were at the END of the season when their feet are as tough as they will ever be. Nothing serious thankfully, but still...


----------

